# Bumper Vise



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the smaller KUV and need to make some extra room so I am looking at adding a bumper vise and eliminate the tripod I currently carry. 
This touch is mostly use for service. 
Two questions;
Yoke style or chain vise? Passenger or driver side


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have one that attaches to the hitch and is removable


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Kicking that around too. What are you using and does it work well?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Chain vise and yes works good


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Chain.

Passenger side.

More versatile, and keeps you out of the street when the vehicle is parked at the curb.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Cant replace the tripod man. 

I don't care what type of vise or where you put it. Any bumper vise you put on your truck will not replace a vise you can bring into a basement with you.

Build a bracket where you can strap it on the roof.

Bumper vise is nice as an alternate, but not a replacement IMO.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the yoke alot better.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Chain for sure. Passenger side is a better choice for working at the curb. 




Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why would you need a bumper vise for gastite ?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've got a receiver chain vice. It works well enough, but my back gets sore if I have to thread too many joints in it in a day.

If you don't thread very often, it does save lots of space, though.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've got a receiver chain vice. It works well enough, but my back gets sore if I have to thread too many joints in it in a day.
> 
> If you don't thread very often, it does save lots of space, though.


I modified mine to fit my height, that and I set it it up so that it swivels 180 degrees.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

can you guys that have bumper vises post pics so we can see how you made them please


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Why would you need a bumper vise for gastite ?



Manifold, come on man!:laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

...i did it this way so i could take it with me when i got run off.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

It's hard to beat the tripod...I still have an old bumper vice on an old service bed.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

damnplumber said:


> It's hard to beat the tripod...I still have an old bumper vice on an old service bed.


I like the tripod too and will take it on the bigger jobs but need to make room in the truck and looking for something for the day to day service grind


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine is on my passenger side of bumper and telescopes out for threading pipe. Love how it was set up, might take pics some time. Want to figure out a similar set up for new truck addition.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> ...i did it this way so i could take it with me when i got run off.


Nice bumper set up especially with the beveling torch. That's some serious piping.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> ...i did it this way so i could take it with me when i got run off.


Thats what Protech needed a few weeks ago. That torch, that is.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> ...i did it this way so i could take it with me when i got run off.


That's just crazy. Couldn't you wait till it got a little warmer outside? :laughing::jester:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> ...i did it this way so i could take it with me when i got run off.


What did that orbital jig cost ya? I would have killed for one of those on this steam job I'm doing.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Kuv*



HSI said:


> I have the smaller KUV and need to make some extra room so I am looking at adding a bumper vise and eliminate the tripod I currently carry.
> This touch is mostly use for service.
> Two questions;
> Yoke style or chain vise? Passenger or driver side


I have the KC bed which is the same but for truck bodies and on the knapheide site they have a nice bracket for vises availible for the bumper. Ive been thinking about getting one as well. They also have a LED light kit and keyless entry for your bins.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

*Mathey-Dearman Saddle Machine*



Protech said:


> What did that orbital jig cost ya? I would have killed for one of those on this steam job I'm doing.


 That set up which I bought used ran me about a grand with the long barreled torch.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

Chain vise for me right in front of my license plate. When I go through a town with photo cameras.... it has a 4" wye in it that I forgot was there.:whistling2:


----------

